# Sprocker puppy energy



## Louise49 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi 
Can anyone offer advice my 4 month old sprocker is doing really well, but I'm really struggling with her energy I walk her twice a day for 20-30mins we play games but this just doesn't seem enough I'm feeling really overwhelmed anyone any ideas or is this her breed thank you


----------



## msp02 (Jul 28, 2013)

We have 2 springer border collies that are full of life and the first couple of years was a nightmare, would take them for a walk a couple of times a day play ball games when we were out. Then when they got home they wanted to play ball for hours. They have only just started slowing up a little bit now but they are 4 1/2 and they would still play ball all evening if they could.


----------



## Hayley22 (May 12, 2013)

Puppies have a lot of energy unfortunately! especially your cross which is a cocker and springer, both them breeds are high energy. 

Make sure you are doing on and off lead walks, games, training so it works the brain, maybe scatter feed meals? this can use up energy.


----------



## Louise49 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you , I have introduced food balls but will research more simulation games thanks again


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

I know how you feel!  My working cocker is two now and he's still very high energy, but he's more manageable than when he was a puppy. I also found his liveliness overwhelming - he never stopped jumping and springing around (I still stare enviously when I see people holding their puppies on their knee - Sherlock NEVER stayed still when he was small!) - but eventually you kind of get used to it so it's not so stressful, and they learn to calm down when they're at home (my dog still can't calm down when anywhere else though). 

I'm sure you are anyway, but def do lots of training - cockers and springers are really quick and clever dogs so clicker training works really well - it uses up their mental energy and it's satisfying and fun for the owner too, as they pick things up so quickly. If I could go back to Sherlock's puppy days, I would spend more time trying to train him to be calm - there are clicker training methods to teach them to lie still and relax. 

If she isn't already, get her into using kongs as that will keep her quiet for a bit without needing constant interaction from you.

Good luck - I think they must be one of the most difficult breeds as puppies, but they are also the best dogs imo - incredibly happy and loving, and just a joy to be with! 

Please post some pics if you have any!


----------



## Louise49 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi thank you or your advise, don't think I realised how high energy she would be(how naive) I have posted a photo below otherwise she is a lovely girl learning well I'm just worried if I can give her what she needs in the way of mental simulation !! Start puppy classes this week hopefully they can help

Many thanks


----------

